# Would setting up a company abroad to employ me if I live there mean I don't pay UK taxes?



## KateGlobetrotter (Aug 10, 2021)

I am a writer with a company that receives money from the publisher and pays me a salary and dividends. My husband and I want to move to Mauritius. If I was to set up a new company in Mauritius to employ me, and my publisher sent future payments to my Mauritius company directly, would I be able to avoid UK taxation for my company and myself?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Depends!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Mauritius in particular, but the way it usually works is that you set up a business entity in the country in which you are located. The business entity must be registered with all the relevant tax and social insurance agencies in that country and will pay taxes and social insurance charges on your revenues. You will then be subject to whatever taxes and social insurance charges are applicable to a resident of Mauritius and be subject to that country's labor laws.

When you move out of the UK, you should notify the UK tax service that you will no longer be resident there so that your tax obligation ends (as will your eligibility for the NHS and other UK benefits).


----------

